# Dreams and reality



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dp is the weirdest phenomenon ever. When I’m asleep I see ppl that I see in real life in my dreams and they look and feel real and in real life it feels like I never met them and they don’t exist. And when I see them in my dreams I have feelings towards them and in reality I don’t even know what a feeling is or what it’s like to be connected to a person. I just don’t understand how something this crazy exists. I feel crazy 24/7.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Same but sometimes I get small glimpses of things looking real in my dreams very distant tho


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Dreams seem more real to me as well.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------

